# Snowboarding trip in Canada (Survey)



## Harry-B (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm planning a Snowboarding trip to Canada and would like to ask a few questions. 
please reply if you can answer all survey questions


*Survey*

When did you go to Canada?

What airline did you fly with?

How long did you stay?

Which part of Canada did you snowboard in?

What sort of accommodation did you have and where?

Did you buy or rent your snowboarding gear?

Can you please share any tips or recommendations for a young snowboarder who has never visited Canada? 




if you want to add any extra opinions, go for it  
cheers!!:jumping1:


----------



## crispers (Jan 11, 2015)

Banff, Alberta.
Rode Sunshine, Lake Louise and Kicking Horse.
Stayed with friends and hostel's. 
Purchased gear online and sent it to friends and bought from local shops. 
Stayed couple months at first, then came back at did a whole season.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

nope, clownshoes


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I stayed in Michigan.

I flew a reindeer. 

2 years.

All of Michigan. 

I slept on the reindeer with Santa.

I glued a 4x4 together from home depot, so i guess I bought it.

Go to Ohio.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

In my dreams.

The one with complimentary BJs and fine whisky.

The whole dream (about 4 months/30 mins).

All the best interior BC & AB resorts chasing storms and Whistler on the 4 snowiest and quietest days ever recorded.

Testing Yes, Jones and Smokin prototypes plus I was given an ETM made special edition in honour of my awesomeness inlaid with unicorn pubes for added whooosh.

Yo Mamma.


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

Harry-B said:


> I'm planning a Snowboarding trip to Canada and would like to ask a few questions.
> please reply if you can answer all survey questions
> 
> 
> ...




I went to Canada in 1996 and 2014.

In 1996 I took a snowboard shop sponsored charter bus trip from Boston to Montreal;
in 2014 I drove myself to Mont Sutton, in the Eastern Townships of Quebec (same place I snowboarded on 1996 trip), with brief overnight stopovers in northern Vermont on the way up and the way back.

I stayed in Montreal 3 days, 2 nights, in a hotel on 1996 trip (charter bus transported us between Montreal and Mont Sutton);
I stayed 5 days, 4 nights in a hotel/motel down the street from Mont Sutton on 2014 trip.

In 1996, I had used snowboarding pants, 2-year old snowboard boots (bought new) and a used snowboard I bought earlier in the 1990's;
in 2014 my gear was bought new, most of it on sale.

Tips: 
1) English is spoken everywhere in Canada except in Quebec where mostly French is spoken; if going to Quebec, buying a French phrasebook or,
if you took any French in school it might come in handy.

2) Unless you're traveling with friends or family, consider a group bus trip or plane trip sponsored by a snowboard or ski shop. Your travel and accommodations will be planned out for you by the tour operator, which would also save you $$ and travel planning headaches. Also a good way to meet other snowboarders.

3) A trip to Canada is a good way expand your snowboarding comfort zone, but listen to your gut if you feel pressured by others. Go at a pace that feels
OK to you and not "over your head".

4) Have fun! It will likely be a memorable trip!


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Keep in mind if you are planning a trip on the east coast (Montreal) that is night and day different than, say, Whistler (Vancouver). It feels like 2 different countries IMO, and the terrain is vastly different.......then again, going from RI to the west coast, all the above applies, lol.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I live in Canada so I didn't fly dude. It depends how good you are. Kicking Horse and Revelstoke are pretty steep, good for Advanced/experts. The bigger resorts in Banff area (Lake Louise and Sunshine) are good for all levels but probably more intermediate focused. Whistler is HUGE and has world class terrain park. Lots of medium sized resorts in BC interior too. Depends what you want I guess.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Fly into Calgary or Kelowna, shred as many mountains as you can, don't go to eastern canada.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Is this thread some dude's marketing project?


----------



## VR4EVER (Feb 4, 2015)

I came in here hoping to hear a little about the terrain, type of snow, etc. I am going the last weekend in March to the Lake Louise area with some friends. It's only my second year getting into snowboarding... kinda my first year in my opinion though. I went out to Utah last year and had an absolute blast, so I have high hopes for this trip as well!


----------

